# Needed A New One Anyway..



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea needed a new one soooooo....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

And diff view with 330fps long bands..


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I deceived just reading the topic







"*Needed A New One Anyway..*" I thought you need a new wife









Good shooting mate!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I deceived just reading the topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's going to need a new one if one of those lead balls is a flier, and hit's some of those clothes on the line!









thanks for the video it was cool watching.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I deceived just reading the topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..think that's what she says bout me







and Sean, unfortunately many towls have " mysterious" holes in them that nor her or the dog can explain... cheers fellas..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An honorable death for a faithful servant ....







That heavier lead really packs a punch.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

